# Simon Cowell Lovers You've got to See this



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.popeater.com/television/...ticle/susan-boyles-britains-got-talent/426649


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw this this morning. It made me cry!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> I saw this this morning. It made me cry!


me too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That was great-thanks for sharing !


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She was amazing. Every news station has been carrying this today. Not only was I choked up, but the judges were too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh that's funny. I just blogged about this tonight. Hadn't seen this post earlier.

http://activerain.com/blogsview/103...-About-Real-Estate-Sometimes-Its-About-Dreams

It made me cry, but then again . . .


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Check this thread out everyone: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8463


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I couldn't believe the amazing voice on that woman, and I have never seen that look on Simon's face before.
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Check this thread out everyone: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8463


How'd I miss that?
A "duh" moment for me!


----------

